# I think I'm taking home a semi-feral to foster.



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Several months ago, my shelter took a handful of cats from a fairly large hoarding case the next town over. A couple were placed early on, a couple were pregnant (a litter of two - one was stillborn and one died within 24 hours, the other litter was also two - both were placed at 8 weeks), and we still have three adults. There's one that I've taken a particular liking to; Jinxy. She's a young, solid black, semi-feral domestic shorthair. I work with her everyday and have made SO much progress, but still haven't been able to pet her. She's gotten to the point where she'll come out of her cage when I open it, play with toys that I give her, approach me for treats, and hop back into her cage when she's had enough. The problem I've been facing is that the part time weekend staff have been moving her to different cages on Saturday and Sunday, which involves putting on bite gloves and basically manhandling her. It's setting back the progress I've made with Jinx. Grrrrrr.

So, I've decided to bring her home to foster. After I have her spayed and tested, she'll start off in an area of my finished attic. (Totally livable, used to be my bedroom when I had a roomate here.) Eventually, on her terms, she'll be integrated with everybody else. I'm hoping to be able to socialize her enough to be adoptable, otherwise I'll likely foster her indefinitely. I've fostered plenty of feral kittens, but never a semi-feral adult! Hope this goes well! If anybody has pointers, I'm all ears!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, having never known any cats before I'm afraid that I don't have the foggiest idea on what to do, but, I did want to say that what you are doing for Jinxy cat is awesome. I can imagine a cat like that has virtually no chance of being adopted so you really must have the patience of a saint. Must admit I never thought cats were my cup of tea but that has changed now and I can totally understand why you are prepared to put in so much effort. Good on ya. Jinxy cat sure is lucky!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Aw, thank you for the kind words! :smile:

Yes, my boss has said "I don't know what we're going to do with this cat" a few times. That prompted me to become serious about working with her daily, but it's such a crushing feeling to open whatever cage she happens to be in on a Monday to have her hiss and refuse to come out. Granted, she has bounced back quickly from the stress of being moved, but I don't think it's necessary or fair for her to have to deal with that two days every week. Plus, I feel she'll never trust people enough to pet her if everytime she's touched she's being wrestled with and manhandled. 

I just see so much potential and curiosity in this little girl. I can see that she wants to trust me, and she's come such a long way in the months she's been with us. It would be such a shame if her only options were being tossed outside with a feral colony to fend for herself when she's never been outdoors in her life, or euthanasia :frown: Not on my watch!


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

I see your putting her in the attic bedroom,perhaps leave the door open QWHEN your at home,she will get used to the hopusehold noises and get curious i think.Bravo by the way.:smile:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

My only suggestion, which you clearly already understand, is to take things slow and let her come to you.

Getting her in to your home, away from the shelter, away from being manhandled and moved is going to make a huge improvement. She will come around and you'll probably end up having a new cat. What I've discovered from rescuing ferals is that they'll pick one person and that is the person they will allow to be as close to them as they'll allow but they tend not to let others.

This is not every single case, it's just most that I've had experience with.


----------

